# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  CNN: Shqiperia ne 10 destinacionet turistike per 2011

## PINK

Ne vitin e ri qe vjen 2011, Shqiperia, renditet ne top 10 ne vendet qe ja vlen te vizitohet, ne gjithe BOTEN. Per me shume, check it out. Une pervete do e vizitoj, ja vlen.  :syte zemra: . 

Jo po ta marri vesht e gjithe bota, se Shqiperia eshte nje nder vendet me te bukura ne bote. Te mos permend, njerezit jane te bukur gjithashtu, si vete vendi. (ne fakt per njerezit e dinin, tani nuk ka ngelur vecse te eksplorojne natyren dhe rivieren tone, qytetet historike etc etc )

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/12/28...ex.html?hpt=C1

----------


## BOKE

Ky po qe eshte lajm. Kur e thote CNN eshte dicka serioze e me siguri qe do kete efekt ne turizem.

Lum si ti PINK qe do ikesh ne Shqiperi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

> Ne vitin e ri qe vjen 2011, Shqiperia, renditet ne top 10 ne vendet qe ja vlen te vizitohet, ne gjithe BOTEN. Per me shume, check it out. Une pervete do e vizitoj, ja vlen. . 
> 
> Jo po ta marri vesht e gjithe bota, se Shqiperia eshte nje nder vendet me te bukura ne bote. Te mos permend, njerezit jane te bukur gjithashtu, si vete vendi. (ne fakt per njerezit e dinin, tani nuk ka ngelur vecse te eksplorojne natyren dhe rivieren tone, qytetet historike etc etc )
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/12/28...ex.html?hpt=C1


me gjothmen PINK qe Shqiperia ben pjese ne top 10 ??????
un per vete edhe kte vit do e kaloj ktu ku jam , kurse vitin tjeter ne Shqiperi, ne qytetin tim te dashur DURRES!

----------


## Albo

Le te shpresojme qe lajmi do te ndihmoje ne dy drejtime:

1. Te shtoje numrin e turisteve shqiptare e te huaj ne Shqiperi.
2. Te uli sadopak dozat e cinizmit dhe skepticizmit tek vete shqiptaret per te ardhmen e turizmit ne vendin e tyre.

Fushata sensibilizuese e qeverise shqiptare vitin e kaluar po jep frutet e veta.
Albo

----------


## Drit7

lajm teper i mir.... duhet me u vizitu Shqiperia se asht vend i botes se 3 dhe vendi i mbyllur jo se esht vend turistik..ve bast se rrall turist vijn me shum se 2 her,,.. me ato cmime qe jan ne Shqiperi do kalosh pushime ne Marbella ,pa pluhun ,me rrug per te ec njerezit,pa m.ut ne det...shko e vizito naj bregdet te Europes pastaj na shisni men ju....

----------


## 2043

> lajm teper i mir.... duhet me u vizitu Shqiperia se asht vend i botes se 3 dhe vendi i mbyllur jo se esht vend turistik..ve bast se rrall turist vijn me shum se 2 her,,.. me ato cmime qe jan ne Shqiperi do kalosh pushime ne Marbella ,pa pluhun ,me rrug per te ec njerezit,pa m.ut ne det...shko e vizito naj bregdet te Europes pastaj na shisni men ju....


Epo une deri ne Dures kam dale.
Nuk e di se si eshte matane Adriatikut.
Por me kane thene se disa  pranojne te pertypin m.ut ne brigjet matane e ketej jo. U pelqen me shume pula(m.uti) i botes. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Ka edhe shqiptare qe trishtohen nga lajmet e mira per Shqiperine.
> Medet per ta.


Me behet qejfi per kete lajm, por sinqerisht nuk eshte akoma Shqiperia ne nivelin e duhur per te ofruar sherbime cilesore. Eshte dhe shume shtrenjte njehere. Jashte kane me shume kushte te mira, sherbime cilesor, te kulturuar, dhe me te lira se ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi te rrjepin.
 Te sherben gruaja e pronarit, apo e ema, djali tere fodullek, dhe kuptohet si behet shume vone se merzitesh ti, edhe pse i ulin pike biznesit te tyre.  :ngerdheshje: 
Kjo me ra ne sy gjate pushimeve qe kalova ne Shqiperi per fat te keq.

----------


## 2043

> Me behet qejfi per kete lajm, por sinqerisht nuk eshte akoma Shqiperia ne nivelin e duhur per te ofruar sherbime cilesore. Eshte dhe shume shtrenjte njehere. Jashte kane me shume kushte te mira, sherbime cilesor, te kulturuar, dhe me te lira se ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi te rrjepin.
>  Te sherben gruaja e pronarit, apo e ema, djali tere fodullek, dhe kuptohet si behet shume vone se merzitesh ti, edhe pse i ulin pike biznesit te tyre. 
> Kjo me ra ne sy gjate pushimeve qe kalova ne Shqiperi per fat te keq.


Mia
keti po troket ora e nderimit te viteve
Le te jete 2011 me i mire se 2010 dhe ti eja ne Shqiperi perseri se shqiptaret cdo vit e me mire do i kene sherbimet.
*GEZUAR te gjitheve* :Lulja3:

----------


## gjirfabe

_Ka nje shprehje popullore qe thote: "I zoti e shet, tellalli se jep!"

Dhe ne kete rast specialistet e turizmit boteror e rrenditin Shqiperine ne vendin e  6 si destinacion per tu vizituar, mbi bazen e verifikimeve dhe vleresimeve te tyre direkte, ndersa tellallet  antishqiptare me apo pa ngjyra politike mundohen te na mbushin mendjen per te kunderten. 

Zoti e rruajt Shqiperine nga te tille zagare!_


 CNN: Shqiperia, ne 6 destinacionet kryesore turistike.


BEQIR SINA, New York  

Media prestigjioze amerikane e rendit Shqiperine ne krye te preferencave boterore per 2011

NEW YORK CITY: Ja cilet jane vendet e botes, te cilat per vitin 2011 ju deshironi te shkoni dhe vizita juaj ka per te qene e paharrueshme. Meqenese viti po mbyllet ju keni kohe qe te planifikoni udhetimin tuaj dhe si nje dhurate meqenese tani eshte edhe Viti i Ri. CNN ju sjell sipas tradites vjetore nje klasifikim te vendeve te zgjedhura si me te mirat ne bote, per nje fillim te ri dhe premtimin qe do te gjeni me te vertete ato vende qe deshironi.

Per te vendosur itinerarin tuaj ne levizjet, ne keto vende duhet me pare te gjeni edhe rekomandimet nga tre eksperte te udhetimit: Robert Reid, redaktor i SHBA, ekspert per udhetimit te "Lonely Planet", Pauline Frommer krijuese e librit turistik "Guidebooks-Pauline Frommer" dhe Martin Rapp, zevendespresident ne Altour.

Ne artikullin e CNN thuhet se renditja e Shqiperise ne fillim te listes mund te jete nje surprize per shume njerez, por Shqiperia i ofron udhetareve nje shije te Mesdheut pa turma dhe çmime te larta.

CNN thekson se destinacioni i vertete eshte Gjirokastra, qendra e te cilit eshte nen mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s si pasuri boterore. Gjirokastra pershkruhet si nje qytet me kalldrem, me ndertesa te vjetra, por nje vend me shume atmosfere dhe me shume histori.

Me plazhet piktoreske, ushqimin e mire dhe nje numer te madh vendesh te trashegimise, Shqiperia nuk do te jete jashte destinacionit te preferuar edhe per shume kohe, vlereson CNN.

Ne listen e CNN ne krye te destinacionve me te mira per te pushuar per 2011-en renditet New York, i ndjekur nga Zelanda e Re dhe Peruja. Artikulli i CNN mban titullin, "Ku mund ta gjeni veten ne Toke gjate 2011?". Sipas CNN, gjithsecili mund te lexoje listen e klasifikimit te vendeve se ku mund te kalohen pushimet gjate vitit qe vjen, ku ne vend te pare renditet New Yorku, me pas vendi i regbit, Zelanda e Re, pasuar nga Peruja me Amazonen e saj, ku mund te eksplorohet pa fund.

Vendi i katert ne listen me 9 vendet per t'u frekuentuar, eshte Spanja, e me konkretisht, Barcelona, me tej renditet ne vend te 5 Norvegjia, ne vend te 6 Shqiperia. Ne vend te 7 klasifikohet Japonia, ne te 8-in Guatemala dhe ne vend te 9 Bullgaria.

Nente destinacionet me cilesi me te larte per vitin 2011

1. Nju Jork

Nje destinacion i madh turistik ne çdo vit, qyteti do te jete veçanerisht i paharrueshem, sepse Nju Jorku, vitin e ardhshem do te shenoje edhe 10-vjetorin e sulmeve terroriste te 11 shtatorit.

Vizitoret qe kane qene te shokuar dhe nuk kane vizituar ndonjehere ate qe quhet Ground Zero pritet ne fund per te marre nje shans per t'i bere nderimet e tyre, per viktimat ne Memorialin Kombetar te 11 Shtatorit, e cila eshte planifikuar te hapet ne kohe per pervjetorin.

"Ky inaugurim pritet te jete nje moment i madh per Nju Jorkun", tha Reid. "Ajo ndjenje e sherimit te kesaj ngjarjeje duket se ka filluar".

Vizitoret gjithashtu nuk duhet te humbasin rastin te vizitojne High Line. Nje here ky vend ishte i braktisur per rrugen per te ngritur hekurudhen, por qe eshte kthyer tashme ne nje nga parqet me popullore. Ajo do te zgjerohet ne pranvere, dhe eshte nje kenaqesine per njujorkezet.

"Ajo eshte bere si nje kopsht sekret ne mes te Nju Jorkut", tha Frommer. "Eshte bere nje park i madh edhe per qendrat te tjera urbane, qe jane duke studiuar, sepse ajo ka sjelle nje jete te re, nje vitalitet te ri ne zonen poshte Nju Jorkut".

Nuk eshte çudi qe edhe Big Apple, kete vit per numrin e turisteve te dale ne krye te listes te 10 qyteteve per 2011, bile edhe me lart se "Lonely Planet".

2. Zelanda e Re

Rugby World Cup do te mbahet ne vjeshten tjeter ne Zelanden e Re, duke shtuar eksitimin per nje destinacion tashme popullor.

Kryeqyteti i Zelandes se Re Wellington, e cila e mban veten si "kryeqyteti me i bukur ne bote", do te prese disa nga aktivitetet kryesore dhe shpreson te terheqe tifozet qe duan te eksplorojne pjese te tjera te vendit.

Wellington eshte i njohur si "Wellywood", ne saje te nje industrie te lulezuar te filmit tha drejtori Peter Jackson, i cili tani eshte duke punuar ne realizimin e filmit "The Hobbit." Ne te vertete, tifozet e filmit "Zoti i unazave" tregon sesi Zelanda e Re, disa nga faqet e saj me mahnitese jane te perdorura ne trilogji.

Rapp gjithashtu rekomandoi edhe pika te tjera per te vizituar, duke perfshire nje Farm ne Cape, te bukurit ne Huka dhe ndertimet ne Otahuna

3. Amazona peruane

Kur shume njerez mendojne per Amazonen, ata mendojne se ajo eshte vetem e Brazilit, pa ditur se Peruja ofron nje baze te madhe per eksplorimin e rajonit te Amazones prej nga ajo buron: Iquitos, eshte nje metropol prej gati gjysme milion njerez ne zemer te xhungles peruane.

Iquitos eshte nje destinacion i pershtatshem per t'u viztiuar per vitin 2011, e cila eshte shpallur nga Kombet e Bashkuara si Viti Nderkombetar i Pyjeve. "Ju mund te krijoni aventurat tuaja, kur ju jeni atje", tha Reid.

Eshte qyteti me i madh per pyjet ne bote, shtoi ai. Ju duhet te fluturoni ne te ose te merrni nje varke per ta vizituar. Keni per te perjetuar nje rajon ne nje menyre unike. Rapp ka rekomanduar marrjen edhe te nje udhetimi te gjate te lumit Amazon nga Iquitos ne Delfin ose Aqua Ekspedita.

4. Barcelona, Spanje

Vizitoret mund te marrin nje shans per te pare La Sagrada Familia, Bazilika me mahnitese, por ende e pambaruar katolike, si kurre me pare. Pas nje vizite nga Papa Benedikti XVI ne nentor, ajo ka nxitur perparimin e punimeve ne brendesi te saj, tha Frommer.

Ushqimet e gatuara ne Barcelone kane arsyet e tyre per te vizituar jo vetem Barcelonen, por dhe rajonin perreth. El Bulli, restoranti i famshem me kuzhinier Ferran Adria-n, eshte nga me te miret.

Barcelona eshte e pasur me restorante te frymezuara nga kuzhina e Adria-s, si Moo, te cilat Frommer i ka quajtur "befasues".

5. Norvegji

Per dashamiret e jashtem, Norvegjia ofron nje eksperience veçanerisht te shquar, thote Rapp. Udhetaret Adventurous mund te shkojne ne Heli-ski dhe te hidhen nga lartesite.

Per nje pervoje me te mire, te aventures norvegjeze ju mund te merrni edhe nje anije private per te vizituar fjordet e famshme te Norvegjise, ose te qendroni ne Farm Opera Amot per nje kombinim te pazakonte te vizites mes aventures dhe muzikes.

"Njerezit zakonisht preferojne te shkojne ne qytetet e medha, Kopenhagen, Stokholm ose Oslo, por ne fshat eshte e jashtezakonshme per te pare malet e vertete madheshtore dhe fjordet jane vetem te pabesueshme .. ato te duken te pafundme kur ju jeni atje".

6. Shqiperia

Vendi me klasifikimin me te larte ne listen e "Lonely Planet" per 10 vendet e para per vitin 2011 eshte Shqiperia. Sipas vlersimit, "Shqiperia mund te jete nje befasi per shume njerez, por udhetareve Shqiperia u jep nje shije te Mesdheut pa turmat dhe çmimet e renda te vendeve mesdhetare", tha Reid.

Destinacioni i vertete dhe ne rritje eshte qyteti i Gjirokastres, nje qytet i cili eshte nje qender historike boterore e UNESCO Heritage, shtoi ai. "Eshte ky qytet me kalldrem dhe shtepi te kohes osmane", tha Reid. "Eshte nje vend shume atmosferik qe ka shume ngjarje te historise".

"Mirepo Shqiperia eshte mahnitese edhe me plazhet piktoreske, ushqim te mire dhe me nje numer te vendeve te trashegimise" tregon revista "Lonely Planet" ne shqyrtimin e tij.

7. Japoni

Shume njerez ende kane keqkuptimin se Japonia eshte shume e shtrenjte per t'u vizituar, por pasi te keni marre nje udhetim atje, ajo mund te jete me e volitshme sesa nje pushim ne Nju Jork, shpjegon Reid.

Pse do te shkoni ne 2011 atje? Vendi eshte nje ramping deri marketing nga perpjekjet e tij te turizmit pas disa viteve te fundit zhgenjyese, keshtu qe numri i vizitoreve pritet te rritet se shpejti.

Per ndihme me prenotim dhe nje qendrim te perballueshem, Reid rekomandoi qe te shkoni per te vizituar Te Qendrat e Turizmit Nderkombetar te Japonise dhe te kerkoni nje banese qe quhet minshuku, shtepi pritjeje tradicionale qe ofrojne shume thjeshtesi, por te pasterta dhe te lira per strehimin. Ju mund te paguani 40 dollare ne nate ne Tokio, per shembull ne shtepite e quajtura minshuku.

8. Guatemala

Me shume se 10 vjet pas perfundimit te luftes civile te saj, Guatemala po vjen ne vete si nje destinacion turistik, tha Frommer.

Vendi eshte nje alternative terheqese per njerezit qe kerkojne te udhetojne ne jug te kufirit dhe duke u perpjekur qe aventura e tyre te zgjerohet pertej vendeve te njohura si Kosta Rika, shtoi ajo. Pasi aty, ju do te jeni te habitur nga bukurite dhe çmimet me te uleta.

"Liqeni i Atitlanit eshte nje nga vendet me te bukura ne bote. Ne fakt, Aldous Huxley tha se ishte me e bukur se liqeni i Como-s. Une isha atje ne mars, dhe une do te pajtohem me vleresimin e tij", thote Frommer.

Ajo e quajti destinacion "nje wonderland te volitshem." Nje fluturim vajtje-ardhje nga Nju Jorku koston 350 dollare", thote Frommer. "Hotele te mire", me nje çmim me pak se 35 $ ne nate dhe nje vakt ne nje restorant te rri-down mund te percaktoje edhe "xhepin" tuaj te shpenzimeve, tha ajo.

9. Bullgari

Vitin e ardhshem Bullgaria ka per te shenuar 20-vjetorin e renies se sundimit komunist te Bashkimit Sovjetik, duke ngjallur nje interes jashtezakonisht per t'u vizituar nga te gjitha vendet e ish-bllokut sovjetik, per zhvillimin qe ka marre.

Zgjedhja e preferuar ne kete liste eshte se Bullgaria, e cila ka me te mire bregdetin e saj ne Detin e Zi, dallohet per plazhet e bukura dhe ofron ski ne malet ne dimer, tha ai.

"Nuk ka gje me te bukur nese je duke bere udhetime te rrugeve ne Bullgari. Eshte e bukur dhe atje nuk ka shume trafik. Ajo e ndien veten shume te sigurte", tha Reid, i cili udhetoi ne te gjithe vendin vitin e kaluar ne nje veture te epokes sovjetike, nje Moskovich 1972, te cilen ai e bleu per 500 dollare.

Reid ka rekomanduar per te vizituar dhe Veliko Tarnovo, nje ish-kryeqytet i lashte dhe qyteti piktoresk te Plovdivit, shtepi me rrenojat romake.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ne vitin e ri qe vjen 2011, Shqiperia, renditet ne top 10 ne vendet qe ja vlen te vizitohet, ne gjithe BOTEN. Per me shume, check it out. Une pervete do e vizitoj, ja vlen. . 
> 
> Jo po ta marri vesht e gjithe bota, se Shqiperia eshte nje nder vendet me te bukura ne bote. Te mos permend, njerezit jane te bukur gjithashtu, si vete vendi. (ne fakt per njerezit e dinin, tani nuk ka ngelur vecse te eksplorojne natyren dhe rivieren tone, qytetet historike etc etc )
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/12/28...ex.html?hpt=C1


Bravo, shpresoj te jete nder te parat. Ja vlen te vizitohet ky vend i bukur me njerez paqesor dhe te kulturuar dhe me vajza te bukura dhe mendoj se ne kete vere do te jam atje. Shpresoj qe ata qe i presin turistet, te sjellen mire me ta dhe gjithcka te shkoje si me se miri ne vitin 2011.

Zoti e bekofte Shqiperine

----------


## AnaH_M

patjeter me be nje xhiro kete vere ne shqiperi se skam qen kurre.
per nja 3 dite sdo ishte keq.

----------


## Reiart

> Shqiperia asht ma e bukur se   Marbella...ps turista na quani ne Shqiptareve me nenshtetesi te huaj ju pushtetaret dhe sumelepiresit


Te lumshin gishtat, plako, per ato qe ke shkrujt. Vetem se do te shtoja edhe dicka, krye*ari i qeverise quan turista edhe shqiptaret qe shkojne te dielave Tirane-Durres. Goxha rritje e turizmit. Sa per shqiptaret qe jane jashte dhe kane shume kohe qe nuk e kane pare Shqiperine mendoj se jane pak si shume euforike vetem duke lexuar ato qe thone te tjeret neper internet apo tv. Shqiperia eshte e hapur per te gjithe, ejani provojeni dhe pasi te jeni larguar jepni vleresimin e vertete per ate qe do te shikoni me syte tuaj.
*Ju uroj te gjitheve nje vit te mbare me shendet lumturi dhe suksese. Paci fat.*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ketyre amerikaneve nuk di cfare tju thuash 
ti shash a po mos ti shash para pak diteve na kishin si vend kriminelash edhe trafikant tani na lavderojne lol

----------


## AnaH_M

Shqiperia nje dite do behet vendi turistik i preferuar nga te gjith ju qe sot flisni keq per te.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Shqiperia nje dite do behet vendi turistik i preferuar nga te gjith ju qe sot flisni keq per te.


Nje vend ndryshon nga njerezit e tij e nese behet dicka nje dite do behet vetem kurre njerezit e saj do jene te dashur edhe te sjellshem
pershendetje zoti NJONI

----------


## AnaH_M

Pershendetje edhe per ty- te kuptoi cka don te thuash,se qe dje kur lexova lajmin mu kujtua kriminaliteti ne shqiperi,dhe thash ne vete,se si ka mundesi qe shqiperia te jet ne poziten e 6 te.....por une mendoi se nje dite,e tash kure do vije ajo dite,shqiperia nga pozita e saj dhe mundesit e saj qe ka per turizem vertet do behet nje qender turizmi-normal qe njerzit duhet te ndryshojn sjelljet e tyre,jo vetem ne shqiperi,por ne ter balkanin.

----------


## Reiart

> Ketyre amerikaneve nuk di cfare tju thuash 
> ti shash a po mos ti shash para pak diteve na kishin si vend kriminelash edhe trafikant tani na lavderojne lol


Keta amerikanet jane eksperte te perdorimit te shprehjes sone popullore: dora ne qafe dhe gishti ne *****, pamvaresisht se ne kemi gjithmone prasin aty.




> Shqiperia nje dite do behet vendi turistik i preferuar nga te gjith ju qe sot flisni keq per te.


E para Shqiperia do te behet patjeter vend turistik, dhe kete e duan te gjithe, por se kur nje zot e di.
E dyta te flasesh realitetin nuk me duket se eshte sharje apo qe flitet keq per Shqiperine.

----------


## shigjeta

Ca njerez jane kaq te verbuar nga politika, sa nuk degjojne dot asgje te mire per vendin e tyre. Per te ardhur keq...

----------


## Robbery

Po nuk eshte te flasesh keq..Thjesht ne mendojme se ne baze te ketyre te dhenave do jete vertete keshtu e na duket sikur Shqiperia po ecen perpara..Po nuk eshte keshtu...Pastaj pse deri dje nuk e kishin vene ne listat e turizmit Shqiperine apo e zbuluan sot?

----------


## yllbardh

"Lonely Planet" firmë e cila merret me turizëm, ku edhe CNN ka marr informatat, plason Shqipërinë në vendin nr.1 pastaj Brazilin e më tutje. Ja edhe teksti origjinal:

Where in the world should you go next year? Our in-house travel experts, including Lonely Planet cofounder Tony Wheeler, have chosen their top 10 countries for next year based on scores for topicality, excitement, value for money andthat special X-factor. Here they are, in order of rank, from Lonely Planets latest book: Best in Travel 2011.
1. Albania

Not so long ago, when the Balkans were considered an only for the brave travel destination, only the bravest of the brave trickled into Albania. Since backpackers started coming to elusive Albania in the 1990s, tales have been told in keep it to yourself whispers of azure beaches, confrontingly good cuisine, heritage sites, nightlife, affordable adventures and the possibility of old-style unplanned journeys complete with open-armed locals for whom travellers are still a novelty. Sick to death of being dismissed with blinged-up crime-boss clichés, Albania has announced A New Mediterranean Love via its tourist board. The jig is almost up  Albania wont be off the beaten track for much longer.

----------

